# Beamer unscharf obowhl 4,50 m Abstand. Warum?



## FloVegan (11. Januar 2012)

Hab den hier gekauft: Acer X110P DLP-Projektor: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wie viel Abstand braucht man denn? Ich müsste dann meine Möbel völlig umstellen, um mein Zimmer längsseits zu nutzen. Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft, dass es in der Breite reicht.
Help. Thx.


----------



## p00nage (11. Januar 2012)

Was willst du damit machen ? Bzw was erwartest du von 800 x 600 Pixel ? Der taugt einfach nicht zum Filme/TV schaun.

Was für ne Bilddiagonale hast du denn ?


----------



## energy85 (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Also wenn du ihn bei diesen Abstand nicht Scharf bekommst liegt ein Produktionsfehler vor.
Wie merkst du überhaupt das er Unscharf ist? Ich schau bei meinen Beamern immer ins Menü ob das scharf dagestellt wird, wenn das so ist liegt der Fehler bei der Quelle!
mfg


----------



## FloVegan (11. Januar 2012)

Also 800x600 sollen für mein Studentenbudget genügen. Ich kann und will mir auch kein high-end-Heimkino-Beamer über 500 anschaffen, 500 is die oberster Schmerzgrenze, deswegen bin ich mit 250 beim Acer zufrieden.

Ich merk das daran, dass ich, wenn ich den Beamer einschalte, und lediglich das Bootskript lese "Acer Inspiring People - No Signal", dass dieser Text unscharf ist. die ränder des Textes sind verschwwommen, erst auf über 5 Meter abstand verschwimmen die Ränder so sehr, dass es einigermaßen scharf aussieht.

Hm.
Vlt. is es mein Fehler und ich hab beim Kauf nicht darauf geachtet, dass der Beamer mehr als 4,5 m entfernt stehn muss. Warum gibts sonst Kurzdistanzbeamer? Aber die kosten 500 Aufwärts.
Andererseits kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass mein Zimmer zu klein ist. Wobei ich anderetseits auch Laie aufm Gebiet der Beamer bin.........

HAb schon mal den Rücksendeaufkleber auf Amazon ausgedruckt und warte noch ein, zwei Tage, was das Forum hier so meint, dann geht das Ding zurück.
Danke für die Antworten bisher.


----------



## manizzle (11. Januar 2012)

hab mal bisschen gegoogelt, nichts gescheites gefunden, aber die meisten sagen wohl so auf 4,5 - 5m abstand, bei dir ja anscheinend über 5m. bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig  du könntest höchstens noch bei acer direkt nachfragen wie du das problem lösen kannst!


----------



## FloVegan (11. Januar 2012)

manizzle schrieb:


> hab mal bisschen gegoogelt, nichts gescheites gefunden, aber die meisten sagen wohl so auf 4,5 - 5m abstand, bei dir ja anscheinend über 5m. bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig  du könntest höchstens noch bei acer direkt nachfragen wie du das problem lösen kannst!



Hab ich schon: 
*Meine Frage: *
Der Beamer wird nicht scharf. Selbst ohne Eingangssignal ist der "Acer-Start-Text" auf einer Linsen-Wand-Entfernung von über ca. 4,5 m unscharf. Die Ränder sind verschwommen. Erst auf noch mehr Distanz verschwimmt der Text so stark, dass es halbwegs scharf aussieht. Ich möchte eigentlich eine Bilddiagnolae von 1,5 - 2 M erreichen bzw. max 3-4 m. Ich habe an der Linsenscharfstellung schon alle Positionen durchprobiert, es wird nicht scharf. Ist das Gerät defekt oder benötigt es einen Mindestensabstand, den ich nicht erreichen kann? Benötige ich einen Kurzdistanzbeamer?   Bitte um baldige Antwort, da ich in den nächsten Tagen das Paket an Amazon zurückschicken werde.  Mit freundlichen Grüßen, XY
*Antwort:*
Sehr geehrter Herr XY,  vor kurzem haben Sie persönliche Unterstützung von unserem Online-Contactcenter angefordert. Weiter unten finden Sie eine Zusammenfassung Ihrer Frage und unsere Antwort.  Wir freuen uns, dass wir Ihnen behilflich sein konnten.  Antwort (Acer Online-Unterstützungscenter) - 11/01/2012 11:12 A : Um den Fehler genau zu identifizieren und zu beheben, ist es notwendig, dass Ihr Gerät in unserem Repair Center technisch überprüft wird.  Bitte nutzen Sie zur Vergabe einer Bearbeitungsnummer, einen unserer unter Kontakte genannten Wege. Sie erhalten nach kurzer Prüfung eine Bearbeitungsnummer, damit das Gerät schnellstmöglich nach dem Eingang in unserer Werkstatt bearbeitet werden kann.  Bitte halten Sie hierzu Ihre Kontaktdaten, inkl. einer Telefonnummer unter der Sie tagsüber zu erreichen sind bereit.  Die Bearbeitungsnummer / Reparaturnummer ist hilfreich, sollten Sie Rückfragen zum aktuellen Reparaturverlauf haben.  Bitte rufen sie unsere Reparaturannahme unter 0180-5 00 55 20 (0,14 €/Min. aus dem Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 0,42 €/Min.) an oder füllen Sie eine erneute Serviceanfrage  für die Anmeldung zur Reparatur inkl. Ihrer Kontaktdaten aus. 

[... usw.]

*Darauf ich wieder:*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,  ehe ich ein Montagsgerät reapieren lasse, möchte ich wissen, ob es modellspezifisch nicht möglich ist, den Beamer auf 4,5 m Entfernung scharf zu bekommen oder ob es ein Produktionsfehler ist. Es steht zwar implizit in ihrer Antwort bereits, dass es anscheinend nicht normal ist, aber eine explizite Information wäre dennoch wünschenswert. Bei letzterem schikce ich das Gerät postwendend an Amazon zurück und kaufe ein Ersatzgerät. Das geht schneller als der mir beaknnte Acer-Reperatur-Service.  Sollte wieder eine halbautomatisierte ANtwort auf meine Frage kommen, werde ich nicht weiter mit ACER Support in Kontakt treten und das Gerät ohne weitere Maßnahmen zurücksenden.  Mit freundlichen Grüßen xy

P.S.
Ja, Google spuckt nichts aus. Sonst würde ich nicht die Community fragen, wenn GOogle Rat hätte. Das Einzige, was Google bietet, sind FOrmlen zur Berechnung der Bilddiagonale in Relation zum Leinwandabstand. Aber meine Frage ist ja nicht, wie groß das Bild wird, sondern wie ich es scharf kriege.

P.S. P.S.
Die genauen Zahlen: Also mein Zimmer ist 3,30 breit, d.h. Linsenabstand - Wand = 3 Meter.
Und relativ genau 5 Meter lang. 
In der Breite krieg ich kein scharfes Bild. 
In der Länge nur dann, wenn ich die maximale Länge ausnutze, wobei das Bild dann auch eher verschwommen wird und daher scharfer wirkt.


----------



## energy85 (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

An deiner Stelle würde ich ihn zurück schicken und einen neuen Bestellen oder gleich ein anderes Modell.Mein alter Beamer ist ein Epson TW 450 ist kein kurzdistanz Beamer und ist trotzdem auch bei einem Abstand von 2m gestochen scharf! 
mfg

PS: schau dir mal das Video an http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L8E7tvhXUY vorallem ab 7min...da hat er einen abstand von 3m und des Bild is scharf


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2012)

Kurze Frage (evtl Sinnlos weil selbstverständlich): Fokussiert hast du ihn (Rädchen an der Optik)?


----------



## FloVegan (11. Januar 2012)

Steinigt mich...
Hab die ganze Zeit Zoom mit Scharfstellen verwechselt. Man bin ich blöd. Jetz is das Bild gestochen scharf... auch auf 1,5 meter... 
So viel zum Thema Handbücher sind überflüssig....

Gott is das peinlich, Thread closen und vergessen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

kann jedem passieren


----------



## Low (11. Januar 2012)

Was studierst du wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## FloVegan (12. Januar 2012)

Pädagogik /Philosophie, danach mach ich dann entweder meinen Dr. in einem der Fächer oder wechsel auf Humanmedizin bzw. Astrophysik. Ich weiß noch nicht genau, was ich im Leben will - so verrückt, wie soll man das mit 20 schon wissen??? Da hilft nur ne Runde BF3 zum Hinrzellen töten.


----------



## Low (13. Januar 2012)

Astrophysik ist cool 
Wollte nur wissen wegen deiner Verwechslung


----------



## FloVegan (13. Januar 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Astrophysik ist cool
> Wollte nur wissen wegen deiner Verwechslung


 
Dann hätte ich wohl BWL-Studentin, blond schreiben sollen? 

*Trollface*


----------



## Deimos (21. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn der Thread mittlerweile eigentlich erledigt ist, hier für andere Suchende noch ein kleiner Hinweis:
Es gibt ne ziemlich coole Seite, wo für die Aufstellung des Beamers unter Berücksichtigung sämtlicher relevanter Parameter der Projektionsabstand berechnet werden kann: Acer X110 Projection Calculator - Throw Distance and Screen Size


----------

